# 750 brute force knocking



## chine

my 750 brute has a knocking noise 
i took off cover where belt is located
and im hearing the knocking noise coming
from the clutch area 
any help please


----------



## jmeier1981

I hope for your case its not the same thing that happened to mine when it sounded like that. 

The guys here are great and should be able to help you trouble shoot your noise it could be the clutch itself or the bottom end like mine was, just hope for the clutch to be the culpret its a MUCH cheaper fix


----------



## Metal Man

What year is your brute chine?
How long have you owned it?
Did the noise just start or have you been hearing it for awhile?
Does it do it in gear or neutral....or both?
Have you slipped the belt recently?
Has it every been sunk in water?

The clutches are noisy on these Vtwins even when there new but you may have something else going on. Give us a little more info on what you got and what its doing.


----------



## skid

I've heard this noise twice on mine before, it was crank bearings both times. The second time i got smart and drained my oil and removed the filter to check for those little brass filings in the oil (the ones that come from the bearings when there all ground up). This is something i would definitely check first, its cheap and it'll tell you the one thing that you really don't want to know. Hope its something different for your sake.


----------



## skid

jmeier1981 said:


> I hope for your case its not the same thing that happened to mine when it sounded like that.
> 
> The guys here are great and should be able to help you trouble shoot your noise it could be the clutch itself or the bottom end like mine was, just hope for the clutch to be the culpret its a MUCH cheaper fix


hey jmeier1981 did you end up getting your machine fixed at the dealer? if so how much?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Metal Man said:


> What year is your brute chine?
> How long have you owned it?
> Did the noise just start or have you been hearing it for awhile?
> Does it do it in gear or neutral....or both?
> Have you slipped the belt recently?
> Has it every been sunk in water?
> 
> The clutches are noisy on these Vtwins even when there new but you may have something else going on. Give us a little more info on what you got and what its doing.


 .......:thinking:.....Where did he go???? ....We just wanna help:haha:


----------



## phreebsd

I think mine is starting to knock too! Crap


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I need to go ahead and open my shop dont I


----------



## phreebsd

haha it started that crap on the last day of the ride. i had let the oil get low from wheels in the air. when i drained the oil it was sludge. not water but oil sludge. 
i flushed it out with diesel and then flushed oil thru 2 more times. 
final fill was 20-50 mobile 1 vtwin with some lucas additive. it's barely quiter.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

If I were you I would go ahead and get bearings for it ,as the slop gets worse brass shavings will begin to wear everything else in the motor


----------



## phreebsd

yep. i thought of that. stop running it now. 
but then i said screw it.
i'll end up with new pistons, cam, oil pump to be on safe side, chains, crank, bearings seals and gaskets.


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah 2shoes is starting to make a noise as well. He let his run low of oil too. I checked the oil for him before the MIMB ride and it did not even touch the stick 

Not sure how long he run it like this. Its not making a lot of noise but when you compare it side by side with mine you can hear it. Also has a slight hint of smoke every now and then.


----------



## jmeier1981

Why are these things so hard on bearings? Is there anything you can do to help prevent this problem?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

One prob. is fuel leakdown always turn the fuel off when you park it


----------



## jmeier1981

I didnt even know it had a fuel shutoff to be honest.


----------



## skid

what about if its fuel injected?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

skid said:


> what about if its fuel injected?


 I would just to be safe


----------



## jmeier1981

Ok anything else? Ive never shut my fuel off before bu t now will make sure to do so but is there anything else to do to make sure this doesnt happen again anytime soon


----------



## Brute650i

Always keep a check on the oil. And keep it changed pretty regularly


----------



## Metal Man

My bike has no fuel shut of.....or at least i ain't seen one :thinking:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Have never looked on a efi quad but it really wouldnt need one ,it doesnt store fuel in a bowl for the efi , so fuel leak down may not be a problem with them


----------



## jmeier1981

Where would it be located on a carbed model? Ive never noticed one myself but I havent really looked either.

So the only real preventitive thing you can do to avoid this problem is shut off the fuel and keep an eye on the oil. So is there a design flaw in the kawai v-twin cause this has come up a lot lately, atleast a lot more than I think it should specially on something as new as Phree's bike. I guess Ive just never heard of anyone I know having this kind of problem ever with other brands or models. I guess what Im saying is I cant afford to do a complete rebuild every year or two and if this is what I have to look forward to then maybe I need to get it goin and send it down the road. Its just hard for me to see how this kinda thing happens so often when Ive got buddies with Rincons that have done absolutely nothing as far as maintenance and beat the tar out of them for 3 or 4 yrs and havent had a single problem. Ive got another buddy that has a 2000 sportsman that has been very hard on it every since the day he got it off the showroom and aside from belts tires and the oem clutch hasnt ever been broke down or had any kind of problem show up yet. I mean these guys are VERY hard on things I could never make someone realize how much abuse these guys put on there machines with virtually no repair or maintenance costs.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

It will be on the right hand side of the quad when seated should be right under your leg. It(main bearings) is not a problem when maintained properly,I have over 1400 miles on mine and have not had a prob. but I change my oil every 10-15 hours or if i smell gas in the oil . also all your buddies you ride with have quads that are to weak to break anything. :haha: ​


----------



## jmeier1981

Yeah thats been my arguement but if I have to hear "shoulda bought a honda" one more time I might beat one of them to death. I do have to give credit where credit is deserved though these guys both have 680rincons and 400ex's and after what theyve put them through I sometimes think theyre bulletproof. The 400s have been hydrolocked or exhaust swamped so many times its amazing they still run cause they just pull the plugs drain them out and away they go and they run like there brand new even though theyve been treated like that for 3+yrs. And unfortuneatly the 680s are heavily modded and will run right along side me till about 65mph then thats all theyve got. 

Im not trying to bash my Brute cause when it was up and going I loved it, but Im not rich and dont wanna go down this road again if I can avoid it. So I guess when I find someplace to rebuild it Ill just have to make sure to keep the gas off and the oil full and fresh

What is comsidered high miles for a brute? I only had mine for a month but still put 200miles on it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Bring it to me I will rebuild it for you


----------



## chine

Metal Man said:


> What year is your brute chine?
> How long have you owned it?
> Did the noise just start or have you been hearing it for awhile?
> Does it do it in gear or neutral....or both?
> Have you slipped the belt recently?
> Has it every been sunk in water?
> 
> The clutches are noisy on these Vtwins even when there new but you may have something else going on. Give us a little more info on what you got and what its doing.


ive owned it like a couple of months since i bought it im hearing the knock.it knocks in neutral and in gear.the belt has slipped like twice since ive got it.it has never sunk in water.the belt finally gave away now it has no belt .when i start i hear knocking still.it sounds like right there by the primary.


----------



## Brute650i

If the knock increases with rpm then go ahead and stop riding/starting it. It could break a rod and cause more damage.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

how many miles? don't the clutches start to knock or make a knocking like noise as the miles rack up


----------



## Brute650i

They'll knock at idle but if its the clutch it will go away with increased rpms.


----------



## Yesterday

prolly chunk of belt flyin around in the cover or jammed behind one of the pulleys


----------



## bruteman

heres what happens when she blows big time do not run these machines with a bad knock


----------



## LSU Menardo

How Often Should You Change Your Oil Or Any Of The Other Vital Fluids?! I Try To Check Them Often... :mrt:


----------



## joef8254

I sunk my 07 brute and it wouldn’t start. After changing the oil and fishing the engine out several times . I changed fuel and clean carbs. Tapped on roll over switch for like 4 days and it busted off. Ran perfect for about 15 mins. Killed and started up again ran for about 5 mins and it started knocking. What’s wrong with it


----------



## joef8254

I sunk my 07 brute. Drains everything, pulled spark plugs, changed oil and filter several times. Cleaned carbs, Changed fuel, and tapped on roll over switch till it started. Ran perfect for about 15 mins. Kill it , and started it up again and after about 5 mins it started knocking.


----------



## NMKawierider

joef8254 said:


> I sunk my 07 brute. Drains everything, pulled spark plugs, changed oil and filter several times. Cleaned carbs, Changed fuel, and tapped on roll over switch till it started. Ran perfect for about 15 mins. Kill it , and started it up again and after about 5 mins it started knocking.


All sunk engines are on borrowed time. Some will go a year.. where some won't get 10 minutes...and some won't run any more at all. If it was running when it got water in the crankcase, then it mixed with the oil and was pumped through the bearings which destroyed the surfacing. Also cold water on hot valve stems warps them and causes them to stick in the guides..which holds them open for the piston to hit the valve heads. There are a number of other nasty things that can happen but in any case it sounds like...it's over for yours. It's full rebuild-time I'll bet. nFlow does a great job and warranty's their work. However, being an 07 it may not make ecconomic sence to spend that much on it. Might check ebay.


----------

